# Cross-Breeding



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Is it even possible? And has anyone ever really tried it? A nice Super Red - Piraya mix or Caribe - Piraya would be sweet.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

use the search betton on top right cornor...you will find tons of threads pretain this exact question..


----------

